# Need Certified Copy of passport



## Rav (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi,
I'm in the process of getting a visa to Australia. I'm British and in the UK currently. I need to get a certified copy of my passport. How do I go about doing this? or who do I need to see to do it? (eg., a solicitor, Doc, Policeman etc...)
Thanks in advance!
Rav


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Have you checked an official Australian government website? The instructions should tell what exactly is meant by 'certified'. 

I'm going to move this to the Australia forum in the Expats by Country section.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Rav said:


> Hi,
> I'm in the process of getting a visa to Australia. I'm British and in the UK currently. I need to get a certified copy of my passport. How do I go about doing this? or who do I need to see to do it? (eg., a solicitor, Doc, Policeman etc...)
> Thanks in advance!
> Rav


hello a solicitor can do it for you you'll probably find you will need more than your pass port certified as a true copy we had to get letter from employers and my husbands trade papers.i don't think it costs to much our agent looked after that for us but i think i remember other people saying its a bout a fiver or something like that .

good luck 
Niamh


----------



## Jules (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi
You can get a solicitor to do it for you for about £5 per signature but make sure you check with them in advance whether they charge for the photocopying etc. If you have a solicitor you use regularly you may get a reduced rate for doing lots of copies in one go.
A Notary Public will charge about £40 for the same thing so be careful who you choose. Just ring around til you get the best deal is my advice.
good luck
Julie


----------



## Rav (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks all.So i def have to pay someone? I was wondering if, for example, a professor/dr at Uni could do it for free? (this migration lark costs enough, i'm just looking at ways to save the pennies-even if its only a fiver!)
if only a solicitor can do it, for a fee, then so be it I suppose!
but thanks again for the help.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Rav said:


> Thanks all.So i def have to pay someone? I was wondering if, for example, a professor/dr at Uni could do it for free? (this migration lark costs enough, i'm just looking at ways to save the pennies-even if its only a fiver!)
> if only a solicitor can do it, for a fee, then so be it I suppose!
> but thanks again for the help.



if the doctor is on their panel then he can as there is a list of doctors that can only do it check out the link Contact Us

its money money all the way alright


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Rav said:


> Hi,
> I'm in the process of getting a visa to Australia. I'm British and in the UK currently. I need to get a certified copy of my passport. How do I go about doing this? or who do I need to see to do it? (eg., a solicitor, Doc, Policeman etc...)
> Thanks in advance!
> Rav


Hi Rav, we have just recently had ours notorised by our Solicitor (free of charge) but it wasn't just the passports that had to be certified, it was just about everything (degree's, birth & marriage certs, employers references etc.). I would hang on and check exactly what you are being asked to notorise.

As i said above, our solicitor done it all free, but is suppose it depends where you live and how nice they are!!!

Good luck, it's a very stressful process indeed, and you feel as though you are never getting to the end.


----------



## janice williams (Jul 19, 2008)

*certified copy of passport*

How do I go about getting certified copies of passposts for visa apps and where from


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

janice williams said:


> How do I go about getting certified copies of passposts for visa apps and where from



hello how are you applying for your visa if you are applying on line you don't need your documents certified as you scan in the original and attach to application,

If you are applying paper based then all documents need to be certified as far as i know you can get a solicitor to do this you photocopy your pass port detail page and he will basically sign it to say its a real copy, (if im wrong some one will correct me ) hope that helps


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

A Justice of the Peace, Solicitor or Notary and your local Magistrates Court can certify documents. Migration agents can as well Agents Gateway. 

We had all our documents for our skills assessment (2 copies) and then main application certified by our solicitor. She charged £1 per page.

Dolly


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

You don't need to pay for it for a visa, the bank can do it. I usually can certify things as i'm an officer at a bank, but i checked on the sponsored visa information to check if i can do it for a friend of mine, but it would need to be a bank manager. The banks generally don't charge for it, but that might just be my work. It really depends on what it is for, i.e. passport, visa. Certainly if you know someone who works for a bank, they should be able to get one of the managers to certify copies of passports etc. Otherwise, ask at your branch and see what they say.


----------



## android (Dec 11, 2010)

Baby75 said:


> hello how are you applying for your visa if you are applying on line you don't need your documents certified as you scan in the original and attach to application,
> 
> If you are applying paper based then all documents need to be certified as far as i know you can get a solicitor to do this you photocopy your pass port detail page and he will basically sign it to say its a real copy, (if im wrong some one will correct me ) hope that helps


thanks for explaining this, i will be applying on line, is it acceptable to scan the original of my passport, birth certificate, marriage, why do i need to make a certify copies, as i do have the originals.


----------

